

Google Shuts Down Russia Engineering Office - _pius
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-Shuts-Down-Russia-Engineering-Office

======
rosipov
Does anyone have a link to a full article without a requirement to log in?

~~~
pkaye
Here is something from Fortune magazine:
[http://fortune.com/2014/12/11/google-russia-
engineering/](http://fortune.com/2014/12/11/google-russia-engineering/)

